# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  serena and lilijuna

## stacyefc

did there lilijuna and serenas bodies actually get found?

----------


## Em

No, I dont think so, that was why there was going to be a memorial only

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No there bodies haven't been found, and there's only been a service for David, but it was a kinda combined service for them as well as David

----------


## kels257

Does anyone know if their bodies actually get found?

----------


## Cornishbabe

As far as im aware they dont.They are leaving the space open for them to return in the future. Davids was the only body found

----------


## megan999

If they return it will be dumb cos it will be a repeat of Harolds back from the dead from the sea storyline  :Sad:

----------

